
Making Churches 'Dementia Friendly' - samizdis
https://phys.org/news/2020-08-dementia-friendly-churches.html
======
samizdis
Abstract (and full-text/pdf download):

Changes in Measures of Dementia Awareness in UK Church Congregations Following
a ‘Dementia-Friendly’ Intervention: A Pre–Post Cohort Study

by Peter Kevern and David Primrose

[https://www.mdpi.com/2077-1444/11/7/337](https://www.mdpi.com/2077-1444/11/7/337)

